

Michael Abrash Valve: How I Got Here, What It’s Like, and What I’m Doing - lee
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/valve-how-i-got-here-what-its-like-and-what-im-doing-2/

======
debacle
An amazing read for someone who has been waiting to pull the trigger on
switching to the more interesting side of the industry for a while.

------
Toddward
This is a repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3838880>

~~~
redthrowaway
It was posted here, then someone saw it and posted it on proggit, then someone
saw _that_ and posted it here... and the Great Internet Aggregator Cycle
marches forth unhindered.

